# Mackie HRS120 subwoofers are impossible to find!



## Thared33 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been on the lookout for a Mackie HRS120 subwoofer to complement my HR824 monitors. They stopped making these long ago and they only pop up on Ebay every now and again, and by that time, the auction has already ended by the time I get to it.

If I can't find one soon, which replacement would be good?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://gearclubdirect.3dcartstores.com/Mackie-HRS120_p_717.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

May I ask why you want the Mackie sub and not another brand? I know you say you want it to "compliment" your HR824 but what do you mean by that?


----------

